# DS #3874: Tago Akira no Atama no Taisou Dai 1 Shuu (Japan)



## Chanser (Jun 17, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5036^^


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 17, 2009)

another brain training game?
Japanese surely loves this sort of games


----------



## NDStemp (Jun 17, 2009)

Pfft that's why Japan has better games than us. :[


----------



## nori2nori (Jun 17, 2009)

How to play "Tago Akira no Atama no Taisou Dai 1 Shuu" on your R4/DSTT/DSTTi etc.

0. Download Patch.rar and get a Patch.exe file..

1. Rename your ROM data file of "Tago Akira no Atama no Taisou Dai 1 Shuu" to "atama1.nds".

2. Put the renamed ROM file to the same folder as Patch.exe.

3. Run Patch.exe then the atama1.nds is patched directly, and the file before patched is copied to atama1.OLD as the backup.

4. Run atama1.nds. Note: You can change the ROM file name to any.

5. Enjoy!!


----------



## aarondammit (Jun 17, 2009)

so is it easy to play if you only speak English.  Some site needs to, or I need to find a site that gives an English friendly rating on games.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 17, 2009)

The artstyle looks familiar, but I just can't put my finger on it...


----------



## alucard_xs (Jun 17, 2009)

Famistu maybe


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 18, 2009)

Ah, you're right, it's just like the Famitsu mascot.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 18, 2009)

i thought it was more like scooby doo or something... i feel like this is more to the younger japs


----------

